# Sedalin online without prescription?



## littleme (19 October 2009)

Can you buy sedalin online without prescription? I know you can get acp but its more ££


----------



## tikino (19 October 2009)

no as it is a prescription only medication


----------



## L&M (19 October 2009)

Where can you get acp online? I imagined that would be prescription only too. Some vets will issue sedaline over their counter if they are familiar with you and the horse.


----------



## Shazzababs (19 October 2009)

Yes you can, just google it.

I bought some earlier this year, can't remember where from though.


----------



## Bexaco (19 October 2009)

You can get it  - you need to search for "buy sedalin Russia" they dont have prescriptions there so will sell without


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (19 October 2009)

When I need it for clipping I just call in at the vets &amp; collect a tube &amp; pay at the counter. No problem at all.


----------



## ihatework (19 October 2009)

ACP and Sedalin are the same drug, ACP is tablets, Sedalin is ACP in an oral gel formula.
Both are POMs, so you can only get from your vet or via an internet chemist with a signed prescription from vet.
You might be able to get it from a non EU internet source


----------



## Donkeymad (19 October 2009)

Buying these drugs online without a prescription, from non EU countries, is illegal. It also does not allow you to be sure of what you are giving, as they are not all that they seem.


----------



## star (19 October 2009)

sedalin and acp are all prescription only meds in the UK.

importing drugs from abroad is strictly illegal and who knows what quality and what goes into them.


----------



## Fiona9 (20 October 2009)

Just ask your vet, mine gave me a couple of tubes when I asked her.  She knows it is for clipping my boys legs only.  He's fine with the rest of his body, face ears etc.  I think he needs to see a horse shrink!!!  I certainly wouldn't trust getting it from somewhere other than my vet.


----------



## ever_hopeful (20 October 2009)

How many ACP's do you need? I've a new bottle of 499 of them and wont use all of 'em in my _whole_ life time! Got a whole box of Bute sachets, too. Horse won't touch them no matter HOW appetising I try and make it. 

Such a waste of money. Grrr


----------



## jvoyce (20 October 2009)

ACP tablets aren't licensed for horses now either, so sedalin's the only legal version to give as far as I know.  Bloomin' expensive and for no good reason as far as I can tell other than to keep the VMD employed.  Maybe a vet could tell me why ?


----------



## PFM22 (7 January 2011)

Bexaco said:



			You can get it  - you need to search for "buy sedalin Russia" they dont have prescriptions there so will sell without
		
Click to expand...

Please can you email me the web address that you rbuy your sedalin from in russia? I have googled "buy sedalin russia" with no success!

Thanks so much.


----------



## chocolatepony (8 January 2011)

Some one asked for a vet's explanation so here it is!

Licensed formulations of drugs have been fully safety tested.  It is stupid in some ways that you can't use cheaper alternatives that everyones knows would be ok.  But this would remove any incentive to drug companies to develop new drugs (which costs a lot of money) and to safety test them.  The licensing laws ultimately exist to make it SAFER to administer medication to your horse.  I for one like to know that any prescription only drug has been tested rigorously in the species for which it has a license. And fundamentally someone has to pay for this.  If we just all used cheaper generic or human drugs, the animal drug market would collapse and we would have no drugs that were safety tested in animals and we would not know appropriate doses (after all who would do the trials if the drug companies didn't?)

Further more a word of warning to anyone buying prescription only medications on the internet without a prescription- the company supplying them to you is breaking the law.  Think about it-do you think that sort of company is particularly bothered whether the drugs they are selling you are real?  There is a real chance they are not, and could either be totally ineffective or even dangerous.  Where do they get these drugs from?  Any company buying them through the official channels in the EU is regulated and inspected.

Finally, another point is that there is a reason that these drugs are prescription only-they are not benign and can have side effects.  When your vet writes a prescription or dispenses a drug they check that your horse is not receiving 2 drugs that should not be given together and they check that you are using the appropriate dose and that your horse does not have a medical condition that precludes the drug use.  They also should be advising you about side effects to look out for and any monitoring that should be done, especially with long term use.  We all think of some drugs as being 'safe' but actually they have a whole host of potential problems, and scenarios they should not be used in.  Are you happy that you know all this?  I am a small animal vet and I do not know this for all horse products.  

Having had this rant I have no issue with people who buy drugs on the internet from reputable companies who ask for a prescription.  Just be careful!  And try to understand why your vet charges you for a prescription-it is not just a case of writing it-I read back through the clinical notes, check doses, check concurrent illnesses, check that the appropriate amount of medication is being used.  I may then check with data sheets re side effects.    It takes time to do it properly and I do not believe in cutting corners to save people money because ultimately it is the animal that may suffer.


----------

